# Capita Stairmaster Extreme



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Initial Impression:
just got the board today, i will give my first impression.its amazing. nice base, and of course you know the topsheet. the colors were super steezy. its not noticeable stiffer then the stairmaster with just my hand and knee. tomm im gunna strap up the binders and i think wednesday will be my first ride with it. only thing bad so far is that the edges arent detuned, which is odd for park boards nowadays....they are actually really sharp lol...the shrinkwrap it came in was cut off almost lol..

On The Carpet:
so i just strapped on some NXT-FS's and they felt fantastic. the board felt softer on my feet then in my hands and is pretty close to where i was hoping it would be. this board can butter, but not with the exact ease of you soft noodle decks such as the artifact www skate nana. im going to say if you cant butter this board, you probably cant butter...the board has a lower spin weight then what im used to which i loved, i need to work on spinning and ill take any help i can get. what i really noticed was how nice the torsional flex was. and i dont know how i got this far without mentioning thisOPPPPPPPPPP. this board snaps you off the ground!

ok here we go now fellas:
the first ride: i strap in a skate down just like normal no differences. i do a one foot ollie and the thing shoots up more then i expected. i get up to the top and i butter around a little bit and its nice and soft. softer then i expected it to be actually, just because ive always heard its stiff. you can easily butter this thing. actually riding was really nice and fun. the base was as quick as it could be for a 152 park board.. ok so i did that a few times, had to fix my stance and widen it out a bit..then i went to our "terrain park" which has 4 -5 jump 15-20 footers, a rail, a box, rainbow...i went over the jumps a few times and everything was great, this board lads uber smooth, im not sure if its because of the dampening under the bindings but rails and jumps were easier to land then im used to when i cased the top..i was mainly jumping here and i have no complaints, this board can definetly handle the big boys which was my main concern with buying a park board. also why i chose the capita as it sounded like it was the best all around park board, someone on the forums said it best, its good at jumping, its good at rails, its good at bombing blacks, then what is it bad at? so far nothing..no chatter whatsoever when going as fast as i could..

Park: our park has boxes, park rats, rails, kinks, park rats, things to tap on, and some more park rats. i stayed in here for a while and i have never had more fun while snowboarding in my life! this definetly locks into boxes better then anything i have ever rode before. one thing i noticed was how hard it is to slide out on this thing for some reason, lol. i really had to lean all the way back to even feel out of control, and no, i did not slide out today which is common for me lol. forgot to mention, really strong base for a sintered. i was working on a step up kink rail when the park slowed down and i had a bunch of trouble on it(it was a little harder then what i can comfortably do) and i didnt hit it fast enought the first couple of times. i was 100% expecting base scratches, but there was nothing. so that was good news for sure. 

2 Main things with this board:
1) it attracts attention. alot. i go to buy my ticket, come back and a girl is just staring at it and i dont say anything lol. atop the park i was asked about 3 times about it, and in the lift lines people were staring down at it. im not an attention whore whatsoever but i still found it funny..
2) it pops more then any board i have ever been on. it has rediculous amounts of flat land pop, and off jumps..

































notice the bi-ax, triax is under the core which is a difference between the regular and extreme.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

extreme topsheet> love topsheet

mind me asking what length? 
and your boot size and height weight?
i am looking into getting a stairmaster next season, and am trying to decide on a size. 

like 152 or 148 
im 140lbs
6'0
10.5 boot


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

just to let everybody know. Capita is selling off demo models for cheap. 152 stairmaster extreme for 250 and you can add a set of union kass bindings for 150. Pretty good deal

DEMO CAPiTA STAIRMASTER EXTREME 152


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

only 1 left


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i paid 250 for mine new from sierra 

to twin: im 5'7 165 with 10.5 boots. i got the 152w because i like the extra width for stability on landings. i would say you can go either way, the 148 may be a tad better because the board does ride bigger supposedly.


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i paid 250 for mine new from sierra
> 
> to twin: im 5'7 165 with 10.5 boots. i got the 152w because i like the extra width for stability on landings. i would say you can go either way, the 148 may be a tad better because the board does ride bigger supposedly.


they still have that deal going? If so what about the regular stairmaster? Are they a legit shop?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Roughedge: Deal is dead at 40%, but you can get it for 30% off. Sierra is a legit shop.

Jmacphee: Is the extreme that easy to press? I thought with the carbon stringers it would be considerably stiffer.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Roughedge: Deal is dead at 40%, but you can get it for 30% off. Sierra is a legit shop.
> 
> Jmacphee: Is the extreme that easy to press? I thought with the carbon stringers it would be considerably stiffer.


they sold out before the first day unless they put more on...

and yes its pretty easy, but not like a www at all. its like a all mt board had a kid with a www and came out as a stairmaster. it feels like it would have no trouble whatsoever on double blacks or anything. on carpet it sorta reminds me of a rome agent, but a tad softer..
it doesnt have carbon stringers though, its a poplar and beach core instead of just poplar on the stair/scaremaster

differences between stairmaster and stairmaster extreme:
upgraded core with more pop and lighter weight
fiberglass is configurated differently. the stairmaster has just 0 and 90 degree placement of the fibers on the top and bottom. the extreme has 45,0,45 degree fiberglass laid on the base side and 0,90 laid on the top. i feel like the triaxial glass is where the extreme gets its really nice torsion from.
sintered base on extreme, extruded on regular.


does anyone with more knowledge on extruded and sintered bases know why the base still feels rough? i always thought that was the difference between a sintered and extruded base. ive always had really smooth sintered bases, this one is rough..


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> they sold out before the first day unless they put more on...
> 
> and yes its pretty easy, but not like a www at all. its like a all mt board had a kid with a www and came out as a stairmaster. it feels like it would have no trouble whatsoever on double blacks or anything. on carpet it sorta reminds me of a rome agent, but a tad softer..
> it doesnt have carbon stringers though, its a poplar and beach core instead of just poplar on the stair/scaremaster
> ...


does it feel rough tip to tail or width wise?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

tip to tail


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like an awesome board. my friend just got a 09 stairmaster off of sierra for 197. sierra def has top notch customer service. O ya i think i beat you guys on the best deal tho cause i got a 09 K2 jibpan for 73 thats right i didnt forget any zeros. I got it off of evogear but now its back to 324.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i still take my stairmaster for 250 sick deal though bro


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

thats weird. my capita bdi feels rough because of the water channels. But, mine feels rough across the board. The channels run tip to tail to release the water while going straight.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

RoughedgesMR said:


> thats weird. my capita bdi feels rough because of the water channels. But, mine feels rough across the board. The channels run tip to tail to release the water while going straight.


according to capitas site, the black death and extreme have the same base lol..i rubbed my finger on it from tip to tail and it was smooth other way you could feel the small ridges..


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> according to capitas site, the black death and extreme have the same base lol..i rubbed my finger on it from tip to tail and it was smooth other way you could feel the small ridges..


wait so it was rough across or tip to tail. Mine is smooth tip to tail. When i am toe or heel edge it makes a shreeking sound from it going across the groves


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry man, i misread your question the first time. it is smooth when i rub my finger up and down, rough when i rub it the other way


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> sorry man, i misread your question the first time. it is smooth when i rub my finger up and down, rough when i rub it the other way



ohh ok. Yeah thats the way its supposed to be. Those groves channel out the melted snow to make you go faster. Wait until you hear it when stopping. Its like errreekkkkkkkkk. It got pretty annoying after a while. Its a super fast base for sure. The only base i have had that was faster was on my arbor.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i like that soundd lol, i know what your talkin about..


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Man i ordered mine the same day as you from sierra and for some reason it took them forever to get it out and now ups is delaying the shippment till wed. lamesville


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

damn thats harsh...i will post some cell phone pics tonight


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> damn thats harsh...i will post some cell phone pics tonight


Nice lets see em


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

hah I want that board just for the topsheet. And you're right, steeezy graphics and wayyy better than the Love.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

damnit i left my comp charger at work and my windows doesnt have bluetooth...fuck windows while we are at it..this is the first time ive used this thing in almost 3 years...


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

ah those dang power cords. there really should be a law that makes all companies use some universal cord.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bump for pictass

stairmaster extreme pwns burton love


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

looks awesome. ya def like the graphic better than the love.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

looks good man, hopefully mine shows up sometime morrow.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mbesp said:


> looks good man, hopefully mine shows up sometime morrow.


good man, i hope so as well. it was 60 degrees here today!!!!!wtf i was going to take it out but everywhere is closed..hopefully i will get it out friday.

what size did you get and from where?


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

yikes 60? haha i thought it was warm here with it being in the 40s. We still did lose pretty much all our snow though which sucks. The plan is to go friday so hopefully the hill either had enough snow to survive or is planning on making some.

I went with the 156 W. I ordered mine up from sierra when it was 40% off. Such a good deal.

Stupid UPS, My board arrived in Minneapolis yesterday at 8:30AM. I live pretty much in st paul which is about 10 min away and they somehow couldnt' get it to me yesterday.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

that sucks, i live further and got mine on friday lol


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha so lucky. oh well i guess i can't really use it till friday anyway.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you got that last 156w though eh?


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah I got pretty lucky. I had checked the sight earlier in the day and thought they had none left bur when I went back later I saw that one was left. 

Right now I ride a 155 and it works pretty well for me. I figured I'd give the 156 a shot. I'm guessing i wont be able to tell that there is a difference in length at all but I am worried about it being much softer than my current board.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

well how stiff is your current board? the capita is like 1 step under all mt flex if not all mt flex...


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

sick board but whoa i dk if thats hotter than the love, the love makes me need to sit down everytime i see it


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

i remember you saying you weighed ~165lbs and using 152W. is it noodly or still good if downsized that much?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Enigmatic said:


> sick board but whoa i dk if thats hotter than the love, the love makes me need to sit down everytime i see it


hm, have you hit puberty yet:laugh:



desklamp said:


> i remember you saying you weighed ~165lbs and using 152W. is it noodly or still good if downsized that much?


umm not noodly at all when compared to and artifact or www. perfect for me, i would of went smaller actually if it was possible..i like short decks, so ideally a 150 would of been my favorite, but i really like the size. i can spin about 180 more degrees on carpet with my capita over my burton royale 154..combo of less weight and length with more pop..


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> well how stiff is your current board? the capita is like 1 step under all mt flex if not all mt flex...


I think right now my board is on the stiffer side. It is an older peter line board. When I try buttering and what not it takes a lot of force. It is always possible that I am doing them wrong though haha.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha well i guess i wont be getting the extreme after all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice Board


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mbesp said:


> Haha well i guess i wont be getting the extreme after all.


why is that??????


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> why is that??????


Sierra messed up  I made a post about it tytled "nbd.. no wait" somewhere haha. They sent me a regular stairmaster and then they don't have the one i ordered. sucks


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> hm, have you hit puberty yet:laugh:


lol dont get me wrong the capita is probably a better board but i'd rather have these ladies on the top of my deck 
http://stylecrave.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/burton-love-snowboards_msp1.jpg


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im all about the amateurs without the beef drapes...


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> lol dont get me wrong the capita is probably a better board but i'd rather have these ladies on the top of my deck
> http://stylecrave.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/burton-love-snowboards_msp1.jpg


I got the tennis girl board for shits and giggles - it was half price so no huge deal...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

try #2 to ride this board is in 30 minutes..


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> try #2 to ride this board is in 30 minutes..


So how did it go?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bump for updated first post..


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

day two was just as good as day one, going again friday..


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

my season is done, i got 5 days on the board only. all were average to subpar conditions due to warmer temps. over all the board is an extreme amount of fun, pun intended. its reputation is definetly valid, its base is amazingly strong for rail riders, and the top is fairly stronger i would say nothing to complain about, nothing to write home about. for me its the perfect board, it can handle the mt on days the more rare days when the park isnt doin it for me, and when its in the park its so much fun. my butters have improved considerably, its definetly a board that anyone should be able to butter if i can lol.

so with that said, i would definetly check out this deck for you people already scouting out your 2010 gear, its worth the cash easily.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Too bad the 2010s are kind of lame as far as graphics go or I guess I just don't really like the whole theme of it.

Good to hear you liked the board though. I ended up with a regular stairmaster and it has been nothing but fun.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

did sierra hook you up at least?


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Eh they actually were kind of lame about the whole thing but whatever it is hard to complain when the stuff they are selling is discounted so much.


----------

